# Cat flap to let 1 out but keep 1 in?



## kframpton18 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hiya, 

I am going to look at and hopefully bring home a baby Birman later today yipee!

I already have a 12 year old moggy whom goes out via a magnetic cat flap to do his business, then comes straight back in.

Obviously I dont want Birman to be going outside and was wondering if there was a cat flap that is activated by the cat itself so not all cats can get out.

Have so far come across the Pet porte and the sure flap, ar there any cheaper alternatives?

I didnt realise until now that the magnetic one is only activated from the outside, any cat can go out of it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think you will find that even the infa red or micro chip versions will allow any cat out..unless they are set to 'in only' mode. I think Hobbs contacted them and was told that they were working on that aspect!
It is a tricky one indeed and I struggled with this issue myself recently...luckily I managed to pretty much cat proof the garden ( well enough to contain a kitten anyway ) and was also blessed in that my female kitten was not bright enough to work out the cat flap until after her spay when I showed her how!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any way you could just open the door? but i guess if he wants to go out when your asleep its a bit harder lol

im sure there is one where they wear a collar that turns it on to let them in/out but if they dont have one on it cant...??


----------



## kframpton18 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for that, obviously a gap in the market there then?!

Will just have to keep the Birman in a seperate room when we are out so only Taz can go in and out as he pleases from the kitchen.


----------



## kframpton18 (Jan 23, 2011)

Taylorbaby, we used to just open the door for him for the first 10 years, but as he has gotten older he cant seem to go through the night and was getting us up at silly 'o' clock to let him out, it became a bit tedious so we installed the cat flap.

I will look for that one with the collar activation, thanks.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have suggested a micro-chip activated cat flap, as you can programme up to 10 ID codes, so you could just set one ID code, but I am not sure exactly how effective they are. Cats are very intelligent animals. lf one cat followed the other nose to bum, not sure if the cat flap would be closed sufficiently to stop the second cat getting out. I would think it would stop a neighbourhood cat entering as the cat wouldn't be as familiar with your cats.

I would simply open the door to let just the one cat out. I have a dog and three indoor cats. I let the dog out into the garden to toilet but the cats remain inside the house. Calling my dog back into the house with three cats itching to get out is a work of art, I have to be honest. :eek6:


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the sureflap one with the microchip. Allows to be programmed for up to 33 cats(!) It's brilliant and well worth the expense. I bought mine online.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 2 sureflaps. They're great :thumbup:


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

My cheap and cheerful suggestion was going to be to flip the magnetic catflap the other way around, so that they have to use the collar tag to get out, not in! 
You still would potentially have the tailgating problem though, and then it would mean any cat could get in, so if you have a problem with neighbourhood cats visiting that wouldn't really help too much.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

morgmonster said:


> My cheap and cheerful suggestion was going to be to flip the magnetic catflap the other way around, so that they have to use the collar tag to get out, not in!
> You still would potentially have the tailgating problem though, and then it would mean any cat could get in, so if you have a problem with neighbourhood cats visiting that wouldn't really help too much.


I agree with this idea.. Maybe you should give it a try and see-- you'll know it's working if other cats don't turn up in your living room :thumbup:


----------



## slash (Oct 16, 2010)

sskmick said:


> I would have suggested a micro-chip activated cat flap, as you can programme up to 10 ID codes, so you could just set one ID code, but I am not sure exactly how effective they are. Cats are very intelligent animals. lf one cat followed the other nose to bum, not sure if the cat flap would be closed sufficiently to stop the second cat getting out. .


I thought exactly the same thing. Is there not a risk that kitten follows cat out the flap nose to tail, but then cat comes back in and kitten isn't chipped so can't come back in! :scared:

Could you not provide a litter tray for your cat to use during the night? Our cat goes in and out using the door (like a human ) but he also has a litter tray for if he's in and we are out at work or asleep. To be honest he only uses it to pee now so it's not a huge burden.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 23, 2010)

rachael said:


> I agree with this idea.. Maybe you should give it a try and see-- you'll know it's working if other cats don't turn up in your living room :thumbup:


The problem there is that any cat that does get in can't get out and panic and much hurt could ensue.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Kraken said:


> The problem there is that any cat that does get in can't get out and panic and much hurt could ensue.


Oh, didn't consider that-- I don't know how much the ones that will register the microchip going in and out are, but it looks like that's the only thing that will work for what you want.


----------



## Rooibos24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a new Havana coming next week and am facing this dilemma as well. As far as I can tell there is no cat flap that will stop a cat from leaving the house, unless as someone else mentioned, you set the flap to 'in only or locked' while they are still inside the house. 

They don't stop them leaving but either a magnet collar or a sure flap one that runs off their microchips will prevent any other cat from coming in. 

Definitely a niche in the market as that is exactly what I need, until the new kitten is old enough and neutered. I do have a thug cat in the area so at least the new Sure flap will stop him from getting in anymore.

But I'm still going to have to keep the new kitten in another room when I am out to stop her doing a jail break into the garden.

M


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

We have found the solution: have 2 petportes fitted on either side of a room.
One in the door to the garden and fitted as usual, the second is on the other side of the room, leading into the hall, and fitted back to front.

So a cat that has not been programmed into the back to front flap cannot enter the room leading to the garden, and therefore cannot go out the regular catflap. 

If you do not want to keep the new cat out of a room altogether, you could make a sort of tunnel or crate, or a cat run, with the catflap into the garden and the catflap into the house on either side.

The simplest method would be catproofing your garden or building a cat run for both cats.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I really can't understand why the cat flap manufacturers can't do this simple reverse function! Seriously why?? 


It's frustrating and needs to be developed by early next year please!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Was so enraged by cat flap makers, that I completely skimmed over the fact you are getting a Havana  how exciting!!! :thumbup1: 

Photos?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

SureFlap have announced the DualScan and anticipate it will be available to purchase in the autumn Coming Soon - The SureFlap DualScan Microchip Cat Flap - SureFlap

If only they had made one of these from the beginning.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> SureFlap have announced the DualScan and anticipate it will be available to purchase in the autumn Coming Soon - The SureFlap DualScan Microchip Cat Flap - SureFlap
> 
> If only they had made one of these from the beginning.


This will be a lifesaver. Thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> SureFlap have announced the DualScan and anticipate it will be available to purchase in the autumn Coming Soon - The SureFlap DualScan Microchip Cat Flap - SureFlap
> 
> If only they had made one of these from the beginning.


Ooh there has been lots of talk about it, and it's actually now got a name! 
Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will definately getting one of these!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll be getting one too :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Registered my interest!! :thumbup1:


----------

